# LOW FSH?



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

hi ladies

just need some info please...had my results back 21 day blood test totally fine. I have a low fsh apparently from days 1-3 unsure what this actually means something about egg survival. need a retest on my next period, any ideas on how this can be improved? 
thanks


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

FSH is a hormone level that indicates the situation with your egg reserves. Egg reserves diminish as you get older and approach the menopause. A low result on an FSH test is GOOD, as this indicates that your egg reserves are good (whereas a high result indicates diminishing reserves).

I think the norm is that you should have your FSH tested in 3 consecutive months, so as to give a "clearer" picture, as levels can fluctuate.

Levels can also be affected by other factors, such as if you have an over or underactive thyroid - I had an overactive thyriod and my results varied wildly!

The important thing for you, though, is that if you've had a low result and do so on your next couple of tests too, then that's good news!

xxx


----------

